# phpMyadmin - can`t connect to local MYSQL Server



## toni (28. April 2002)

Hilfe,
habe ein problem mit PHPMyAdmin:
habe es auf meinen Webserver hochgeladen - bekomme aber wenn ich es übers Internet aufrufe folgende Fehlermeldung:

Warning: Cannot add header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/www/pub/kf1006/blablabla.de/schauspiel/test/phpMyAdmin-2.2.6/libraries/auth/config.auth.lib.php:91) in /home/www/pub/kf1006/blablabla.de/schauspiel/test/phpMyAdmin-2.2.6/header.inc.php on line 23

und auch noch:

Fehler

MySQL meldet: 


Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)

verzeifel langsam, was läuft hier falsch? bin neu hier und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann ... danke!


----------



## Shiivva (1. Mai 2002)

1. Überprüf mal in der config.inc.php ob da irgendwelche unnötigen Leerzeichen oder Zeilenumbrüche am Dateianfang und -ende sind und entfern die erstmal....sind da welche, könnte das der Grund für: Cannot add header information - headers already sent by sein... 

2. http://www.mysql.com/doc/C/a/Can_not_connect_to_server.html

Vielleicht hilft Dir das. 

Oder anders: welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn zuerst.
Die 2. oder die 1.? Weil die zweite, die erste hervorrufen könnte...


----------



## toni (2. Mai 2002)

Danke für die Antwort, hatte das auch schon überprüft von wegen Leerzeichen, aber is leider nich die lösung.
der link ist super - wußte noch gar nicht, dass in der mysql-homepage
dazu was steht, aber richtig geholfen hats mir leider auch nix...

die header meldung kommtübrigens zuerst, dann die cannot connect als zweite.

wenn du nochnen rat weißt....
HILLFFFEEEEEE


----------



## Shiivva (2. Mai 2002)

vielleicht hilft dir die phpmyadmin-doku. zu punkt1 steht da:

"The error message "Warning: Cannot add header information - headers already sent by ..." is displayed, what's the problem? 
Look at the end of your config.inc.php or .php3 file, there must be no blank lines or spaces after the ?>."

wenn du das gemacht hast und da nix ist, keine ahnung...hm.

und zu punkt zwei steht da:

Here is a fix suggested by Brad Ummer in the phpwizard forum: 

First, you need to determine what socket is being used by MySQL. 
To do this, telnet to your server and go to the MySQL bin directory. In this directory there should be a file named mysqladmin. Type ./mysqladmin variables, and this should give you a bunch of info about your MySQL server, including the socket (/tmp/mysql.sock, for example). 
Then, you need to tell PHP to use this socket.
Assuming you are using PHP 3.0.10 or better, you can specify the socket to use when you open the connection. To do this in phpMyAdmin, you need to edit the host information in the config.inc.php file using the format 'host_name:socket_name'.
For example: $cfgServers[n]['host'] = 'localhost:/tmp/mysql.sock';


----------



## toni (3. Mai 2002)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...

habe versucht über telnet zum bin verzeichnis von mysql zu gelangen,
aber das klappt nicht, d.h. ich finde es nicht!!! Hoffentlich bin ich nicht zu blöd....
und wenn ich "mysqladmin (z.B.) variables" auf der konsole eingebe kommt die Fehlermeldung:

connect to server at localhost failed
error: Cann´t connect to local Mysql Server through socket /tmp/mysql.sock (2)
check that mysqld is running and that the socket: /tmp/mysql.sock 
exists!

also: die datenbank ist an: ich kann die daten mit Php in die entsprechenden Seiten einbinden.


----------



## Shiivva (3. Mai 2002)

bei welchem provider bist du denn?


----------



## toni (3. Mai 2002)

hi
der provider ist http://www.shuttle.de
und das blöde ist, der einzige der dort ahnung von PHP und Mysql hat ist im urlaub...
sei ihm gegönnt aber ich komme nicht weiter.
ich komme zwar auf den mysql Monitor, aber wie gesagt das BIN verzeichnis scheint für mich nicht zugänglich zu sein ?!
im verzeichnis von MSQL stehen folgende Verzeichnisse/Dateien:

data
mysql.pid
mysql.sock
out
run

über Php habe ich zugang zu Mysql mit:
localhost:/home/kennung/mysql/mysql.sock ( Klappt wunderbar )

die TCP/IP Portnummer wurde mir auch mitgeteilt  nur PHPMYADMIN läuft nicht....
Danke für Hilfe
toni


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (21. Mai 2002)

Hey du musst den PHPMyAdmin konfigurieren!!!

Irgendwelche Variablen in einer Datei *fragmichnichtwelchesorry*
musst du auf den Server einstellen!

Hey frag ma bei shuttle ob die nicht son tool zur verfügung stellen???

Machen gute Provider eigentlich

(Bin bei http://www.all-inkl.org kostet zwar 5€ im Monat hab aber 250MB Webspace mit allen Features freigeschaltet. hab ne .org-Dom und FTP-Zugänge kann ich einichten eMail-Addys... halt aller schnik schnak, deshalb ja auch 'all-inkl'  naja kannst ja mal überlegen)


----------



## DerBär (22. Mai 2002)

Du mußt in der "config.inc.php"

$cfgServers 
$cfgServers[n]['user'] string
$cfgServers[n]['password'] string
Halt noch den Server den USer Namen und  auch das Passwort für die DB eintragen und dann auf den Server laden.
Sonst läuft da nix


----------



## Shiivva (22. Mai 2002)

für wie bekloppt haltet ihr bitte die Leute (?).


----------



## | Kab00m | (12. Oktober 2002)

hehe 
Das Problem ist, dass die mysql.sock fehlt, das habe ich atm auch, und wenn mySQL auffm server nicht läuft kann phpMyAdmin auch ned connecten  So einfach ist das


----------

